# my grandson Ethan



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh how my precious little grandson Ethan needs your prayers, he is once again bleeding in his lungs. My daughter Charity has told us the specialist has told her that Ethan could have a bleed out, if that happens he could lose his life. Charity and Fernando and Cooper are just shocked and living in fear. I prayed with Charity. I feel so helpless. It's so hard not to be with her. But with my having Shingles would certainly put Ethan at more risk. The only hope we have is in God. Our family comes to you and asking once again for your prayers. This is a critical time. I'll update you as I hear more. Thank you for being here for me.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Paula, you and your family are always in my thoughts. I am deeply sorry that Ethan is going through this and equally sorry knowing you want to be there for him but can not. I though he was doing so much better. I hope that the doctors are able to control this quickly. My heart is there with you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh how my precious little grandson Ethan needs your prayers, he is once again bleeding in his lungs. My daughter Charity has told us the specialist has told her that Ethan could have a bleed out, if that happens he could lose his life. Charity and Fernando and Cooper are just shocked and living in fear. I prayed with Charity. I feel so helpless. It's so hard not to be with her. But with my having Shingles would certainly put Ethan at more risk. The only hope we have is in God. Our family comes to you and asking once again for your prayers. This is a critical time. I'll update you as I hear more. Thank you for being here for me.


Paula, you know that my heart and prayers continually go out to Ethan, Charity and Fernando, you and Lorin, and the rest of your family. This is so sad that Ethan has to go through all of this ... and, he is so young. Bless his precious heart.

I never give up faith and hope though ... that Ethan will get better. He is with one of the best hospitals for children ... so, I know he is getting the best care and treatments possible. Miracles do happen ... and, every night I have been praying for a miracle for Ethan.

Paula, I wish I could take away your worry and pain about all of this. And, I wish I could give you hugs and hold your hand in person right now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paula - when I saw the headline I thought I was going to read how well he's been doing and that you'd never know what he went through. But instead I read that he's in jeopardy again. :smcry:Sending prayers and hugs. He's hung in there before and rallied and I have faith he will do so again. Your entire family is in my thoughts. And to add this onto your shingles outbreak.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Paula, I am saying prayers for Ethan and your family. May he be strong enough to rally once again!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh Paula, this is awful news. I know how difficult it must be for you not to physically be there-I'm so sorry you can't. Poor Ethan, how much the little guy has and is going through. He, you and your entire family are in my thoughts. I hope that Ethan can win this awful battle. Please try to take care of yourself as you battle your Shingles. Easier said than done, but please try to remain calm. I will eagerly looking for updates. 

Sending love and hugs Xoxox...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Paula,my heart is heavy for you and your family right now. I pray for God's healing power to touch little Ethan that he may be well. In Jesus name Amen.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ps:46:10 "Be still & know that I am God" has just gone up on 170 billboards throughout the city of Vienna---so I am exporting it to you this morning as it is fresh in my mind. My verse for this year is EX. 14:14 is also good "The Lord will fight for you. You need only to be still." Both of these are my loving prayers for you today, dearest Paula---along with Ethan & all of your family. We don't know God's outcomes, but we both know His loving care & His heart. May you rest in a deep measure of peace as He enfolds you in His love. Please share these thoughts/prayers with your family. We love you very much, dear lady.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Paula I'm so sorry little Ethan isn't doing well. I opened this post thinking it was happy news. You have been through so much lately with Matilda, yourself and now Ethan. I pray the Doctors get him well soon. I can't even imagine how your daughter is holding up.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, I'm in shock to read this! Bless his heart. And yes, you totally need to take care of yourself so you can be there when you get healthy. Ethan and his family are in my prayers.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh...poor little Ethan. I have a heavy heart reading this. I was hoping to hear only good news. 
You dear Paula, your family and Ethan will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Paula, I so sorry to hear that Ethan once again is in trouble. Many prayers for him and your family.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Paula, Any updates this morning?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Paula, so much to handle...prayers my friend, for Ethan and the rest of you. Bless his heart, poor baby.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am so sorry for what Ethan is going through. My thoughts and prayers are with precious Ethan and your family.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Paula! that is really really scary. I can't imagine what you are all going through. Prayers, thoughts and hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Update....
Ethan has been admitted into Children's Hospital in Seattle. I'll let you know more when I can. I did talk with little Ethan he told me he doesn't want any more pokies, he'll be having lots of blood tests and IV's, I'd give anything to take his place.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Update....
> Ethan has been admitted into Children's Hospital in Seattle. I'll let you know more when I can. I did talk with little Ethan he told me he doesn't want any more pokies, he'll be having lots of blood tests and IV's, I'd give anything to take his place.


Bless Ethan's heart. Paula, you and I do know though that Ethan needs to be monitored very closely right now by the medical staff. So, although it is hard for Ethan ... he will be and needs to be receiving the best professional medical care at Children's Hospital. 

I am glad you got to speak to Ethan. I am sorry you cannot be there with him and Charity and Fernando ... but, you have to take care of yourself so that you can heal. When you are better then maybe you and Lorin can go visit Ethan and his family. I have faith that the doctors, nurses, and the rest of the hospital staff will help stabilize Ethan so that he can go back home. 

Paula, you know you can call me 24/7. My cell is right here next to me ... as is the landline phone.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Bless Ethan's heart. Paula, you and I do know though that Ethan needs to be monitored very closely right now by the medical staff. So, although it is hard for Ethan ... he will be and needs to be receiving the best professional medical care at Children's Hospital.
> 
> I am glad you got to speak to Ethan. I am sorry you cannot be there with him and Charity and Fernando ... but, you have to take care of yourself so that you can heal. When you are better then maybe you and Lorin can go visit Ethan and his family. I have faith that the doctors, nurses, and the rest of the hospital staff will help stabilize Ethan so that he can go back home.
> 
> Paula, you know you can call me 24/7. My cell is right here next to me ... as is the landline phone.


 
Thanks Marie I love you dear friend :wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Poor baby. When you mentioned what he said about the pokies it brought tears to me eyes as did your selfless comment about trading places with him. I always put myself in someone else's shoes and I can imagine how he must feel and what he must be thinking. How frightening this all must be for him- obviously for all of you too, but as a little boy, it breaks my heart. I've been thinking about you guys all day, hoping for some positive news.

Please keep updating when you can. 

I also hope that you're doing okay and taking care of yourself. This is such a trying time, I wish you weren't going through it.

Sending love and hugs,

xoxoxo...
Kim


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with all of you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I am thinking of him and I hope that the Children's hospital will be able to get it under control.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, my heart is breaking for you and your family! Prayers that he responds well!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Paula I am so sorry to read about little Ethan, it sounds like he is in good hands and they will make him all better. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Update....
Ethan had blood drawn last night at 11:30, Charity called and said the steroids are not working at this time, his little lungs are still bleeding. I just can't tell you how much our family needs your prayers. I love you all


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Paula, I'm so unhappy to hear this news. I'm hoping beyond hope that the doctors can find a solution to stop the bleeding.

My heart, my love is with you, Ethan and your whole family.

xoxoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I am so sorry. But, let's not give up hope ... and continue to pray and think positive thoughts. I am hoping that maybe it's just a matter of the steroids needing a little bit more time to take effect. Precious Ethan came through this before ... and, I pray he does this time, too.

My love and heart are there with you, Lorin, and Ethan's family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

He's in isolation but the doctor allowed them to take Ethan out for lunch, I'm surprised by this, Charity said Ethan has the IV in his arm, she said he has dark circles under his eyes. Tomorrow morning another blood draw, and xrays. I hope they get rest tonight.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Been out all day long and am just seeing this... praying so much for little Ethan that the bleeding will stop and that meds will help him!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula -

I don't know what to say - I am so sorry. You can not give up hope.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Stay strong and keep the faith. We are all here praying for Ethan.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Paula -
> 
> I don't know what to say - I am so sorry. You can not give up hope.


 
no Walter I'm not giving up I believe God is in control.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh dear I am so very sorry. Prayers for Ethan and his whole family. How very hard this must be.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry Ethan is going through so much.He's very brave going through all those pokies!


----------

